# Chamonix trip next year.......



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

The lady friend and I are starting to plan a trip to France next year between Christmas and New Years. She gets New Years in Paris, and I get 4 days in Chamonix (probably three days on the mountain). I've started to do a little research on what I should make sure to do while I'm there, and figured I could get a bit of input from some forum members. We plan on riding one of the resorts together at least one day, and I'd like to hire a guide and do some backcountry (or off piste as they call it?) at least one day. Not really interested in any true 'mountaineering' to be honest, just some epic Chamonix deep and steels.

Anyway, any input on what to look for, what to do, and where to stay would be much appreciated!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

there is a badass splitboarding guide from Bellingham named Liz Daley who has/does work and/or ride Chamonix part time. i'd do somw googling or facebooking and get in direct contact with her - if you can do that you should be able to get set up for exactly what you want.

here ya go:

http://www.lizdaley.us/Liz_Daley/Liz_Daley.html


----------



## boomin33 (Apr 10, 2012)

DrnknZag said:


> where to stay would be much appreciated!


I got there every once in a while. It's a bit spread out, so a car to get around is ideal as each of the resort/lift areas are quite small really and so you'd probably want to check at least 2 out

Not sure what you are looking to spend, but a nice enough place on the very reasonably priced side is Hotel Le Vert. It's like a Bed and Breakfast. I like this sort of feel and the rooms have a good feel to them. I've come across other backcountry enthusiasts there also, so could be worth a look.

my favourite bar/grill / microbrewery with occasional live music... general decent place to hang out apre ski is MBC Micro-Brasserie de Chamonix (it's run by a Canadian guy). it's like hanging out at a bar/grill at any Western US ski area, perhaps a bit more chilled.

Other than that a friend of mine runs one of the more happening apre ski bars in town. or so I'm told. Actually it's a 3 star hotel also.. might be able to get you a deal. It's in the centre of town. - Hotel Gustavia - It's part of the Langley Group which is scandinavian. will be lots of blonde gals working there . I bet it's pricey though maybe £400/night which would include dinner and breakfast. at least it's around that in VT... not sure but probably over 3x the price of Le Vert

I also remember staying at the Hotel Alpina one time. It's 3 Star and much more like staying in a proper hotel. It right in the centre with all the shops and restuarants around the corner. 3x the price of Le Vert, from what I remember

Hope this helps a little..

if you just looking for some lift access off-piste... i can draw you a couple maps. lol. save yourself a few hundred euros. actually from memory i did cliff out and Glacier out once or three times


----------



## masakojenny (Oct 21, 2013)

*Chamonix.*

i am going to be in Chamonix in early December 2013. If you are going to be around at the same time, please let me know. I need someone to snowboard together as my friends do ski while i'm snowboarding. Thank you!


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

The signature run there is the called the vallee Blanche. It's very long and you need a guide. Some say it's only so so riding but it's one of the most famous runs and the start involves a wicked traverse on a ridge line where the guide will rope the group together. 

It's on my bucket list.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Only two weeks away from the trip! I can't wait. Turns out a girl my lady friend went to high school with just moved to Cham with her husband to guide, and she's also friends with Liz Daley too so they're helping me out with a guide. Sounds like Vallee Blanche doesn't fully open all the way until mid-late January so that's probably out unfortunately. Haven't decided whether or not to bring my split or just my solid, waiting to hear back from the guide and get their input.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would think you would most definitely want a split. Regardless, take a shit ton of pictures. I am a little jealous over here...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

^^Chatting with my guide, we've decided to check conditions and make the call right before I leave. If conditions look good, splitboard it is, otherwise the solid will be packed instead.



Definitely will be taking as many pictures as I can!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Heard from the guide, splitboard it is!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

So.....Chamonix is insane. Spent the last two days on my split with a guide. Epic times were had, great pics were taken, and a full trip report will be written as soon as I return home.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like........


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Epic…Photos will be sweet.. Rip it up.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

Sounds like an awesome trip!! Looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

TR is up.....

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/backcountry-trip-reports/118545-splitboarding-chamonix.html


----------

